
$682 Hackintosh Mac Mini vs. $1,300 Apple Mac Mini - rakibtg
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aZU9KD2YESQ
======
intopieces
Hackintoshes are fun projects, I've made a few of them. Where they fall apart,
though, is updates. If you're prepared to stay on the same OS X version or
want to take the risk of something breaking, I highly recommend this kind of
project.

If you're looking for something that will smoothly update like the Mac mini
does (set it and forget it) then Hackintosh is really not for you. I recommend
a used Mac mini, which you can get for a good price on craigslist.

~~~
op00to
Installing untrusted software of dubious origin to run at highest privilege
levels is not a security best practice.

~~~
intopieces
Agreed, one of the reasons I considered my Hackintoshes to be toys more than
machines for serious work. I don't put my real Apple ID on them. I've got one
sitting around just for playing music and updating my iPod, though.

------
jrickert
I have been running hacktinoshes as my daily drivers since 2011. Certainly
there are trade offs, but I am surprised I don't see more love for them here
on HN given Apple's recent lackluster hardware offerings.

------
bsaul
Didn't know mac mini 2016 were actually _less_ powerful than 2012 ones. That's
just insane....

~~~
DoodleBuggy
Similar to the 2016 MacBook Pro benchmarking worse than the 2013, 2014, and
2015 MacBook Pro

[http://browser.primatelabs.com/mac-
benchmarks](http://browser.primatelabs.com/mac-benchmarks)

------
nkkollaw
If only there was a good-looking laptop...

I'm considering buying the MacBook Pro (without their retarded touchbar), but
it costs over 1900EUR.

I would really love it if I could reliably run macOS on cheaper hardware.

~~~
hbcondo714
Try this method[1]. It allows me to run macOS virtually on a cheap laptop.

[1] [https://techsviewer.com/install-macos-sierra-vmware-
windows/](https://techsviewer.com/install-macos-sierra-vmware-windows/)

~~~
nkkollaw
Yes, but how is the performance?

Also, I read that not everything works.

~~~
hbcondo714
Performance is decent. I run Xcode and the iOS simulator on a $850 Lenovo 7th
gen i7 laptop with 16gb (8gb allocated to the BMW) and ssd.

I think some folks have mentioned they couldn't get their iMessages from their
iPhone to work but I haven't tried pairing my phone.

